# Draft of 2010 Turkey guidebook



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's the almost-final draft of the 2010 Turkey guidebook: http://tr.im/xhz7 
If you have some time, please take a look. We certainly appreciate the helpful feedback we've received from forum members on some of the other guides.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for letting us be apart.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link Amy. I will read through it and get you some feedback.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

That would be great. Thanks, pro!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I may have missed it, but is there a cap on how many landowner tags will taken out of the LE pool for each region? Also, is there somewhere I can see the turkey populations by region? Thanks.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

"Up to 20 percent of the permits in each of the state’s five regions are reserved for landowners. These permits are a way to recognize landowners for maintaining and enhancing turkey habitat on private land and to encourage them to do so in the future." (pg. 15) 

There's a list of limited-entry permit numbers (organized by region) in the article on pg. 6 and in the table on pg. 25.

I'll have to check on the regional breakdown of population numbers and get back to you on that one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I saw the number of LE tags per region, that is why I am wondering what the turkey populations are per region. The southern region has 1100 tags, no other region gets even half that amount, so it got me wondering on how many turkeys are running around on each region. 8)

As a whole I really lie the proposed plan! -/O\-


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

southern region turkey habitat is burning right now I hope my spot doesn't burn up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have time to read through it this morning. Has anyone noticed If you take a left over tag, do you lose your bonus points again this year. That was my only gripe last year.. 


Amy, if you could go ahead and fix that for me that would be great! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I don't have time to read through it this morning. Has anyone noticed If you take a left over tag, do you lose your bonus points again this year. That was my only gripe last year..
> 
> Amy, if you could go ahead and fix that for me that would be great! :mrgreen:


You will only lose your points if you obtain a LE tag, either through the draw or by purchasing an under-subscribed tag. Obtaining a OTC tag for the late season will NOT result in a loss of points.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have time to read through it this morning. Has anyone noticed If you take a left over tag, do you lose your bonus points again this year. That was my only gripe last year..
> ...


Awesome thanks Bart. We should change your name to Iknowalltherulesandregs.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Pro nailed it: you won't lose your bonus points if you purchase a general season permit. (See the bolded note on page 12.)

Now for your question, pro. I just chatted with our Upland Game Coordinator, Dave Olsen, and learned quite a bit. There are an estimated 18,000–22,000 turkeys in Utah, but we don't typically track regional population numbers. (And neither do most other states, according to Dave.) From year to year, there are quite a few variables (heavy winter storms, fires, abundant rainfall, etc.) that can cause population declines or spikes in some flocks within the larger regional areas. 

Southern Utah is where our turkey reintroduction program began (because of ideal habitat), and that's where they've had the longest to get established. That's why the southern part of the state is allotted so many limited-entry permits. We've transplanted populations into the other regions, but they still have some catching up to do. Dave also pointed out that fewer than 40 percent of the males are typically harvested statewide. That leaves plenty of males to continue building the populations.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Amy!

I give the proposal two thumbs up!


----------

